# White Spots?



## WrEkkED (May 29, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a grow of AK47 and bluewidow going at the moment. They are two weeks old and some are showing a few white spots. I'm only using a 4' 2 bulb 32 watt fluro so I have it pretty close to the tops of the plants. Any ideas?


----------



## Locked (May 29, 2011)

WrEkkED said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I have a grow of AK47 and bluewidow going at the moment. They are two weeks old and some are showing a few white spots. I'm only using a 4' 2 bulb 32 watt fluro so I have it pretty close to the tops of the plants. Any ideas?




Any chance of getting us a pic to look at? I will look thru my Marijuna Garden Saver iBook and see what I can find out for you.


----------



## Locked (May 29, 2011)

From what I found spider mites are one possibility...I have been lucky enough to never have them but apparently they are a very big and very common problem with cannabis.
Hopefully a pic or two can help us tell if that is the cause or not.


----------



## Locked (May 29, 2011)

Thrip damage...


----------



## Locked (May 29, 2011)

Spider Mites....


----------



## WrEkkED (May 29, 2011)

It's a little blurry. The spots aren't raised or have any different looking texture.
View attachment 169609


----------



## WrEkkED (May 29, 2011)

It looks almost like the picture you put up first, except there isn't nearly as many. Only two of them have these spots.


----------



## WrEkkED (May 29, 2011)

going to try and get another picture with a better camera if i can find it.


----------



## Rosebud (May 29, 2011)

Do you have an eye loop? Is there black tiny **** on the underside of the leaves?


----------



## WrEkkED (May 29, 2011)

No, nothing on the other side. Looks totally healthy. nice and green. The white spots look like it lost its chlorophil or whatever it is. Almost like my cactus goes white if I don't spin it in the window to get sun on all sides.


----------



## WrEkkED (May 29, 2011)

Or could it be that the light burnt the leaves slightly?


----------



## Erbal (May 29, 2011)

WrEkkED said:
			
		

> Or could it be that the light burnt the leaves slightly?



No, I am sure on that one.

Because of the size of the plant, I think you have an unwelcomed guest of sorts. It is possible that the culprits are living in your medium. I know Thrips like to spend some quality time in the soil.
What kind of soil are you using and where did you get it?
In the picture you showed us, I see a lot of ... undigested plant material and other stuff I can't identify. It is possible something hitchhiked in with it.


----------



## WrEkkED (May 30, 2011)

It's miracle grow organic Choice Garden Soil. It's sopposed to be mixed in with your soil but a bunch of people told me it's great for starting any type of vegtable or fruit in a potting container. Just have to watch the water really well because it dries out quickly. 

Would you suggest spraying them with an organic pesticide?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 30, 2011)

What is good for veggies or fruit is not necessarily good for MJ.  I see that the soil is prenuted and I believe that this is at least part of your problem.  Seedlings do not really want or need any food for the first several weeks.  You have no control whatsoever over the nutrients your plants are getting.  Every time you water, nutrients are released. What exactly is in your soil mixture?  Your soil also looks like of coarse and barky--did you add anything to aid in drainage like perlite?

No, do not spray with a pesticide.  Do not use any pesticides unless you KNOW that you have a pest problem and then get a pesticide for the particular pest that you have.


----------



## WrEkkED (May 30, 2011)

I didn't add anything to the mixture. It has a soil mixed in it already. It just so happens to have alot of organic material in it also. I picked this soil because I have found that whenever something works with tomatos it works with mj. Also, when these are planted they will be in this type of a soil outside. The drainage is very good with this soil, probably too much so. The nutes shouldn't be bad in the sense of too much seeing as if they were planted outside from seedlings they would get the same.

Edit: it also seemed like it would be really airy but when i watered the soil before planting it compacted very nice. I'm not sure why all the big wood chips ended up on top, but underneath isn't so bad. The wood chips are much smaller.


----------



## WrEkkED (May 30, 2011)

Would the acidity level do that if it were high? I only see white on my 3 best growers, the middle one is doing good and no white and the two runts (popped 2 days after) no white, but one has a red stem so i gave her just a touch of epsom salts.


----------



## The New Girl (May 31, 2011)

WrEkkED said:
			
		

> I didn't add anything to the mixture. It has a soil mixed in it already. It just so happens to have alot of organic material in it also. I picked this soil because I have found that whenever something works with tomatos it works with mj. Also, when these are planted they will be in this type of a soil outside. The drainage is very good with this soil, probably too much so. The nutes shouldn't be bad in the sense of too much seeing as if they were planted outside from seedlings they would get the same.
> 
> Edit: it also seemed like it would be really airy but when i watered the soil before planting it compacted very nice. I'm not sure why all the big wood chips ended up on top, but underneath isn't so bad. The wood chips are much smaller.


 
HG tried to give you some good advise, LISTEN...
Miracle Grow is not good for young mj plants period, in or outdoors. It doesn't matter about tomatos because mj is not a tomato! Use a soil with no nutes. The white spots are not from the light, they would turn yellow and brown on the edges first if light was the problem. Most likely mites. Bugs suck out the juices/chlorophyll from the leaf and leave a white spot behind. Mites are very small, hardly see them with the naked eye. Look at the underside of your leaves with a loop or magnifing glass to see... get better soil...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 31, 2011)

WrEkkED said:
			
		

> .... I picked this soil because I have found that whenever something works with tomatos it works with mj....
> 
> Edit: it also seemed like it would be really airy but when i watered the soil before planting it compacted very nice. I'm not sure why all the big wood chips ended up on top, but underneath isn't so bad. The wood chips are much smaller.



This is really not true at all--tomatoes have their own needs and they are quite different from MJ.

Compacted soil is not good.  You want it airy as the roots need oxygen.


----------



## NorCalHal (May 31, 2011)

Thats a Zinc def.


----------



## WrEkkED (May 31, 2011)

The soil still _is_ light and airy but I thought it was WAY too airy. I was concerned it would even support the plant it was that soft. Then after watering it compacted but is still airy. If i press on it the whole thing moves down about half an inch.

Either way, how do I transplant them without bringing some of the old soil around the roots with it? They are going to be transplanted next weekend if that's too long for them to wait?

I have no doubt it could be a bug of some sort seeing as I just found mushrooms starting to grow lol Probably came right out of the forest. The original plant I took the picture of is clearing up, but another one is looking a bit worse.


----------



## WrEkkED (May 31, 2011)

I moved the two runts to new soil. The old soil was definatly airy as it fell all apart and as it fell it took my blue widows main root with it. The other runts roots were right to the bottom as well but hers stayed intact. Hopefully she comes back. I also went out and got some organic fruit/veggie incecticide which is good for mites and thripes. Will see what happens.


----------



## WrEkkED (May 31, 2011)

I transplanted them all. The big ones have tones of roots. so it was really hard to pick out the dirt around. They didn't get nearly as much of the new soil but they seem to be doing really well as far as root development as compared to the runts. But i suspect that's why they are runts. Anyways we shall see what happens. Thanks for all the responses. Time to go clean up the dirt all over the floor.


----------



## WrEkkED (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks like its a zinc deficiency. The bigger ones have all started to get orange tips on the new growth.Couldn't find any zinc suppliments so I burried some galvanized bolts. Hopefully some of the zinc coating will run off soon enough.


----------



## Locked (Jun 2, 2011)

Deficiency-Symptoms: A deficiency of zinc will result in the yellowing of chloroplasts between leaf-veins, usually with purplish spots of dead cells on leaf-surfaces; older/lower leaves are the first to show symptoms. Vegetative-growth is retarded and deformed, and floral-growth is reduced. Excessive Zn-levels can initiate an Fe(iron)-deficiency.

Found that online....


----------



## WrEkkED (Jun 2, 2011)

Mine looks exactly like that found on the deficiency chart stickied in this section. It looks like the zinc progression on one, and the one before that on others.


----------



## Erbal (Jun 3, 2011)

WrEkkED said:
			
		

> Looks like its a zinc deficiency. The bigger ones have all started to get orange tips on the new growth.



Google 'nutrient burn' and let me know if that is what your plants look like. If your plant is less then 2 weeks old and grown in nutrient rich soil I think you might actually be dealing with having to many nutrients instead of lacking a trace element.

I could be wrong but it seems to make more sense considering how seeds have enough energy to sustain the first 2-4 weeks of plant growth. Based on what you mentioned, this seems the more likely scenario.



			
				WrEkkED said:
			
		

> They are two weeks old and some are showing a few white spots.


----------



## WrEkkED (Jun 3, 2011)

I was wondering if maybe it was nute burn also. But it was more orange looking and only one new growth. After putting the galvanized bolts in the earth yeaterday, the new growth overnight and today is a beautiful green. No white spots, no signs of burn. Even the plant that got half chopped when my snowboard fell on it is back standing upright and growing awesomely.The original white spots may have been nute burn on the first sets of leaves. 

For next time, I'll stick with my normal soil. I usually use Cil Gro seed starting soill and transplant into Cil Gro potting soil. They have a great mix in them but I just wanted a nutrient rich soil like the one they will be planted in, in the forest.


----------



## WrEkkED (Jun 4, 2011)

I still can't find my good camera to get close ups of the few tips that were orange. They have now kind of dried out. Anyways here's some pics. The first one is what two of them look like. The second pic is the one that got chopped by the snowboard, and lastly the runt is the BlueWidow, and the runt ak 47 looks pretty much the same so I didn't take a pic.

View attachment 170149


View attachment 170150


View attachment 170151


----------

